# Swollen face and...



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

My boy Pistachio has been pretty sick lately for a few weeks now and I have been force feeding him 5 times a day. Anyway I noticed today the right side of his face looks more swollen then the other side. Is it most likely a tumor or abcess, how do you tell? I also smelled his mouth a little adn tried to look into his mouth thinking a tooth problem but its doesnt smell infected adn he wont let me look inside his mouth. Also a side notr from the face is that he has pnemonia...he has been sounding really wheezing when you put his chect by your ear, today it doesnt sound wheezy or as stuffy, could that be a sign it got worse?


----------



## heavy_heart (Apr 12, 2009)

I would take your rat to the vet, asap. That breathing does NOT sound good. I think he needs antibiotics fast.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hes been on antibiotics for almost 3 weeks adn to the vet a lot.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

What antibiotics did they give him? If he has a tooth infection or abscess then some abs will NOT reach it as they do not penetrate as well as others.

Can you take a pic so we can see the swelling and its location?


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

i dont know how to post pics on here but hes pretty lethargic and the skin on thge bump on his face is red


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I had to put him to sleep... :'(


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

AMJ087 said:


> I had to put him to sleep... :'(


I am sorry, did your vet say what it was?


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

he thought it was probally cancer becasue he didnt get better with any meds...he was just about a year only though, im miserable right now. He was only getting worse though, he become cold, kept his paws closed a lot, very lethargic, had an abcess starting on his face, could barely breathe, adn generally just dont think he was happy anymore.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

RIP Pistachio


----------

